# The famous "Rosie's Diner" is up for bid.....



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

*http://auction.lastbidrealestate.com/details.cfm?ID=775489*

Made memorable by the Bounty commercial of 'the quicker, picker, upper'....


Own a piece of history:smack


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I've seen this place on a couple of TV shows, Travel Channel or Food Channel maybe. They seemed to be doing really well. I think one diner was being used as an art studio, but I may be confused. I wonder what went wrong? Economy maybe. 

Nomad

After a bit of research I see the previous owner was the artist. The current owners were using all three as diners not any art studio.


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

My mom lives 4 miles from there. 

Was quite sad to see it close down like that.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

$17k per year just for the property taxes. That's before you sell one cup of coffee.

Ouch...


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Jerngen said:


> My mom lives 4 miles from there.
> 
> Was quite sad to see it close down like that.


You think that is sad, you should have seen it being moved from Route 46 in Little Ferry, NJ. I remember that day--it was a big deal around here.


----------

